# (V)erkaufe komplette &quot;Akte X&quot;-Serie auf DVD



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2016)

Nach Austausch durch die jüngst erschienene BR-Version hab die besagte Kultserie nun doppelt, daher möchte ich mich von den guten alten DVDs trennen.
Bei allen 9 Einzel-Staffeln handelt es sich um die Erstauflage im Original-Cover-Design, wie auf den Bildern zu entnehmen.
Alle Datenträger, alle DVD-Cases, alle Papp-Umverpackungen sind im 1a-Zustand. Einzig die damals auf der Rückseite aufgeklebten Detail-Blätter hab ich in die Cases hinter die Inlay-Heftchen gepackt und sind leicht verformt.

Verkauf der Serie nur bei Komplett-Abnahme. 45,- Euro (entspricht also 5,-€ pro Staffel) + Versandkosten. Alternativ 50,-€ und der Restaufpreis für den Versand übernehme ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Da fällt mir ein, dass ich noch die Kinofilme auf DVD über hab. Wer bereit ist 55,-€ zu zahlen bekommt diese zu der Komplett-Serie dazu, inklusive Versand.
Film Nr. 1 ist in einem guten Zustand (war ein Videothek-Verkaufsartikel), Film Nr. 2 wie auch die Serie im Top-Zustand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Januar 2016)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuunnddd... Verkauft! 

Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------

